# Is this Mites?



## Amp (Jun 27, 2011)

She is a new goat here. I noticed this on her head and she has a few small scabs on her ears. Is this mites or from rubbing? Thanks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hard to tell. Probably wouldn't hurt to give Ivomec. You want to inject it for mites. Do 1cc per 40 lbs and do it 3 times 10-14 days apart.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That kind of looks like rubbing to me, but I can't be sure. Mites usually leave scabby bald spots, I believe. I had a similar problem and used Nu Stock ... figured it could help and couldn't hurt.


----------

